# Carbonized game has slow key response



## stallo (Sep 21, 2001)

After carbonizing a snake game I made, I discovered that it has slow response to the keyboard... The delay is less than a second, but that can be more than enough when playing snake any ideas on why this happens? the carbinozed version does not differ from the classic one in anything that relates to the keyboard, I can upload the two versions if anyone are willing to help.

Stallo


----------



## knighthawk (Sep 21, 2001)

If you are using Project Builder to compile the code, check and see what optimization levels you have.  By default in PB, the Target is "development" which is designed for debugging, and "deployment" which is designed for shipping.  If you select (in the menus) "Edit Active Target" or something like that, it gives you a document that you can adjust the optimization levels for both of these targets.  From other tests, there can be drastic improvements in performance by changing these settings.

If you are using CodeWarrior, I have no answer except try and get the new version which is suppose to optimize Carbon apps better.


----------



## stallo (Sep 22, 2001)

I'm using CodeWarroir 10 gold (v 1.7.3 of the IDE) which is very old... any suggestions anyone else?


----------



## knighthawk (Sep 22, 2001)

I think there is a way to convert CodeWarrior programs over to Project Builder.  Look into it and see if that will hep things out.


----------



## stallo (Sep 22, 2001)

yeah, thanks... ill try that,  but i like codewarrior better because i usually boots from my mac os 9.1 harddrive rather than os x

Stallo


----------

